# Which Resort! Sedona Summit or The Ridge on Sedona Golf Course?



## ljane (Sep 2, 2008)

We need to book at one of these resorts ASAP.  Can't deceide by the reviews which is the best.  Can anyone give us advice on which to choose?  We will not be golfing, so this is not a issue.  We are mainly looking for activities around these resorts, resort activities, and nice clean rooms.  From the reviews both resorts have great views of the mountains, so I guess we are just concerned with the conditions at the resort and activities offered.
We are just 2 adults traveling.

Thanks for all replys,
Ljane


----------



## nightnurse613 (Sep 2, 2008)

Both of these resorts are fine.  You need to be aware that the SGR is actually NOT in Sedona.  It is several miles away in the Village of Oak Creek. Depending on what activities you are planning, that may make a difference (i.e., SGR is closer to the freeway I17). The Summit has a rather extensive daily activity schedule.  I can't speak for the SGR even though I own there!


----------



## derb (Sep 2, 2008)

The open layout of the grounds and the brightness of the units inside makes me choose the ridge.

The 8 mile drive to sedona is beautiful and the sights change with the time of day.  Some construction is being done but the delays have been minimal.


----------



## lewmel (Sep 2, 2008)

Both resorts are very nice, you will not be disappointed with either one!


----------



## JEFF H (Sep 4, 2008)

I have stayed at both resorts and both are very good places to stay.
One plus to staying at The Ridge is it gives you complimentary Access to the Hilton Golf resort Spa and Exercise facility next door.
The Summit has the advantage of being right in Sedona with a wider selection of Grocery stores,shops,resturants and tours all within a couple miles.

The Ridge in Oak Creek village is only about 8 miles from uptown sedona and about 11 from Sedona proper where you will find two large grocery stores.
Oak Creek village does have one large grocery store,Sedona outlet mall and several shops and resturants.
For hiking we like to visit both areas so I don't find staying in Oak creek village to be a hardship.
Many people however prefer the convience of being right in Sedona.


----------



## PeelBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

I am an owner at the Ridge, which is beautiful.  Summit is good and integrates well with the color of the Red Rock.

No matter which one you will stay, ask for a balcony view to the Red Rock.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Sep 4, 2008)

Jeff:  Unless I am mistaken the SGR HOA and Hilton terminated their contract.  Hilton wanted to SUBSTANTIALLY increase their usage rates.


----------



## RIMike (Sep 4, 2008)

*Summit*

I stayed at the Sedona Summit and enjoyed my stay very much..get a mesa suite.


----------



## JEFF H (Sep 5, 2008)

nightnurse613 said:


> Jeff:  Unless I am mistaken the SGR HOA and Hilton terminated their contract.  Hilton wanted to SUBSTANTIALLY increase their usage rates.



I had not heard about that.
We really enjoyed the health club at the Hilton so that now lowers the appeal for the ridge for us.
Did the ridge build a excersise room for owners and guests?
wasn't  The health club located at the Hilton originally built as part of the ridge resort?  I recall The ridge developers latter decided to scale down the size of the timeshare development and sold it to Hilton  with the agreement in place that owners would still retain use rights.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Sep 5, 2008)

RIMike said:


> I stayed at the Sedona Summit and enjoyed my stay very much..get a mesa suite.



Sedona Summit appears to have several types of 2BR units.  There are the standard 2 BR lockoffs, the Mesa suite, and the Sunset suite.

From checking their website, it appears that the Sunset 2BR is a bit smaller (in terms of square footage).

What's better about the Mesa suite compared to the standard 2BR?

When I read the list of features on their website, the description of the Mesa suite shows that it has a plasma TV and a jacuzzi tub.  Those things aren't listed under the standard 2BR description.  Is that what differs, or am I wrong and missing something else?


----------



## Red Rox (Sep 7, 2008)

The Ridge and Sedona Summit were both built and developed by the same company. The Ridge came first. Sedona Summit is just now completing construction on their newest units. As mentioned, both resorts are very nice and you won't be disappointed with either. Although the Ridge is technically outside the official Sedona city limits, they are both in the Greater Sedona Area, and close to all kinds of activities, attractions, trails, views, etc.
Both resorts have had links to outside health clubs and facilities in the past, but to my knowledge, those relationships are not guaranteed at this time. 
However, both resorts have adequate on site exercise rooms and pool facilities. Sedona is loaded with day spas, so if spa activities are a part of your vacation plans, you will have options.
If golf is a part of your plan, then the Ridge is significantly closer to the two public access golf courses in Sedona (technically in the Village of Oakcreek)


----------



## ljane (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for all your great replys.  We deceided on Sedona Summit because we were able to get a 2 bedroom there.  Your help has been great.

Thanks again,
Ljane


----------



## london (Sep 7, 2008)

*Sedona Ridge Golf*

We stayed at the Ridge Golf resort about 4 years ago and enjoyed the grounds and unit very much.

The short drive to downtown Sedona was easy with great views of the red rocks.


----------



## JEFF H (Sep 10, 2008)

Red Rox said:


> The Ridge and Sedona Summit  both resorts have adequate on site exercise rooms and pool facilities. )



The Sedona Summit has always had a exercise room but the Ridge did not.
Last year when I stayed at the Ridge they did not have any onsite exercise room. 
If you wanted to use a exercise room you had to go down the street to the hilton  health club where owners and guests had complementary use. 

Does anyone know if the Ridge built a new exercise room onsite for guests?
can anyone confirm that ridge guests have lost the use of the hilton?


----------



## Red Rox (Sep 12, 2008)

JEFF H said:


> The Sedona Summit has always had a exercise room but the Ridge did not.
> Last year when I stayed at the Ridge they did not have any onsite exercise room.
> If you wanted to use a exercise room you had to go down the street to the hilton  health club where owners and guests had complementary use.
> 
> ...



I believe there is a small exercise center in the main building where you check in. I seem to recall seeing treadmills and a few other pieces of exercise equipment. Your best bet though, is to go for a hike. That's why God made Sedona.


----------



## JEFF H (Sep 13, 2008)

Red Rox said:


> Your best bet though, is to go for a hike. That's why God made Sedona.



Hiking is one of the main actvities we do in Sedona.
Sedona has so many wonderful trails to choose from that I can hike several trails per day and never repeat the same trail during the week.
The wife however still needs to do her daily workout at the gym inaddition to hiking to be content.
I would normally just lift a few weights and then use the wirlpool & steamroom at the Hilton giving her time to complete her workout.


----------

